# NT Scan Results



## Sewergrrl

All normal results. :)

NT - 2.0 mm
Down Syndrome - 1:773
Trisomy 18/13 - 1:4241

I feel a lot of relief! I know things can still happen, but the Trisomy numbers were my main concern and they are very good.

I have a very active little bean in there! Rolling, dancing, jumping, and wiggling all over. :) HB was 159. The tech thinks it's a girl, but I will have to wait until 18 weeks to confirm.

https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/us3.jpg


----------



## happymamma

Aww Congrats! Those really are good numbers!! You must be so relieved xxx


----------



## Sewergrrl

Thanks so much! I think I can enjoy this experience so much more now. :)


----------



## Mabythistime

Congratulations...Glad all is fine and oh boy, what a feeling that must have been to see the wiggling and dancing etc all over! I got goosebumps just reading it.


----------



## suzimc

Fantastic news! Now get on with enjoying every minute! xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am soooooooooo happy for you!! Outstanding results.
I wish you all the best XOXOXOOXO :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awesome results!!!! Hope to have such great news too...


----------



## Mbababy

Fabulous! You must be so relieved! Did you get all of these results as a result of your NT scan? I have one scheduled in the beginning of Oct., so I was just curious. How long did it take them to provide these results to you? Did you get them at the scan?


----------



## Gia7777

Congrats on the great numbers!! Im nervously awaiting my NT scan on the 19th.


----------



## Sewergrrl

Mbababy said:


> Fabulous! You must be so relieved! Did you get all of these results as a result of your NT scan? I have one scheduled in the beginning of Oct., so I was just curious. How long did it take them to provide these results to you? Did you get them at the scan?

I had the blood work done a week prior, so they could give me all the results right after the scan. We met with a genetic counselor and she went through everything. 

My last pregnancy I had the blood taken after the scan, so I was only told that the NT portion was normal. I received a phone call from the counselor about a week later. I assume if there were any problems then they would have had me come in to speak to them. I was 34 at that time, but 35 at delivery, but am unsure if that made a difference as to how they handled it. I do have a different OB this time.

If this is your first high-powered scan, you are in for a super special treat!! It's so awesome to see your baby look like a baby. I'm not overly emotional, but I had tears in my eyes when I heart the whoosh-whoosh-whoosh of the tiny heart. :cloud9:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Junebug_CJ said:


> Awesome results!!!! Hope to have such great news too...

When is yours??


----------



## Sewergrrl

Gia7777 said:


> Congrats on the great numbers!! Im nervously awaiting my NT scan on the 19th.

I can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## Sewergrrl

Have the rest of you lovely ladies had your NT scans yet?


----------



## Mbababy

Sewergrrl said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> Fabulous! You must be so relieved! Did you get all of these results as a result of your NT scan? I have one scheduled in the beginning of Oct., so I was just curious. How long did it take them to provide these results to you? Did you get them at the scan?
> 
> I had the blood work done a week prior, so they could give me all the results right after the scan. We met with a genetic counselor and she went through everything.
> 
> My last pregnancy I had the blood taken after the scan, so I was only told that the NT portion was normal. I received a phone call from the counselor about a week later. I assume if there were any problems then they would have had me come in to speak to them. I was 34 at that time, but 35 at delivery, but am unsure if that made a difference as to how they handled it. I do have a different OB this time.
> 
> If this is your first high-powered scan, you are in for a super special treat!! It's so awesome to see your baby look like a baby. I'm not overly emotional, but I had tears in my eyes when I heart the whoosh-whoosh-whoosh of the tiny heart. :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thanks for the info! I have mine scheduled for 10/4. I had a bunch of bloodtests done at my 7 week scan...so I don't know if they need to do more bloodtests at the NT scan??? I hope my results are as good as yours! FXed


----------



## Sewergrrl

I assume the blood work was already done for you, but I could be wrong. I only had blood taken once thus far at 10 weeks and will have another blood test in the 2nd tri, but I don't know what it's for. Maybe that's when I will have the glucose test? I forgot when I had it last time. :)


----------



## Caseys

I had mine done in early August and came back as a 1:5 risk for Downs and a 1:35 risk for the other bad trisomy, due to the blood test (extremely low PAPP-a) and it scared the crap out of me. I ended up having an amnio done last week and got the results today - my baby is completely normal. I also have a friend who got a low risk result and their baby died upon birth due to a trisomy issue. 

Just saying, this is all a numbers game, kinda feel like the lottery. Not fun. But wanted to chip in to let you all know if you get "bad" results it still doesn't mean there's anything wrong. I'm still at high risk for placenta problems but at least I know chromosomally, my baby is ok.


----------



## Sewergrrl

Caseys said:


> I had mine done in early August and came back as a 1:5 risk for Downs and a 1:35 risk for the other bad trisomy, due to the blood test (extremely low PAPP-a) and it scared the crap out of me. I ended up having an amnio done last week and got the results today - my baby is completely normal. I also have a friend who got a low risk result and their baby died upon birth due to a trisomy issue.
> 
> Just saying, this is all a numbers game, kinda feel like the lottery. Not fun. But wanted to chip in to let you all know if you get "bad" results it still doesn't mean there's anything wrong. I'm still at high risk for placenta problems but at least I know chromosomally, my baby is ok.

You're right - anything can happen. Thank goodness your baby is OK now. Fx that you have no problems with the placenta and you deliver full term and healthy! :)


----------



## jo14

great news and after seeing the dr today she said they do the NT test at the hospital I will be going to :) she thinks


----------



## LadyAce14

I had my NT scan at 10+4 and it was 1.51. I had my first blood draw that day also. They would've called with bad results. I go for my second blood draw Oct 7th and my level 2 scan on Oct 21. I will be so glad to get through all the testing and I'm hoping my results continue to be good. 

Congrats on all of your happy results!


----------



## Mabythistime

Got my results back.

NT: 1.94 (that I got at the time of the scan)
DS: 1:5094 

The other two tests were also great, but I cannot remember the actual figures. Baby is healthy and babies home is healthy too  

I am so relieved and teary at the same time!


----------



## happy4three

I just got my results over the phone. 

NT was 1.75
DS was 1:410
Tisomy 18 was 1:5000

Although I was hoping the DS number was a little better, the overall result is negative, so I am happy with that. :) I go back for the second round of blood test in a few weeks. We'll see what that does to the numbers....


----------



## Andypanda6570

happy4three said:


> I just got my results over the phone.
> 
> NT was 1.75
> DS was 1:410
> Tisomy 18 was 1:5000
> 
> Although I was hoping the DS number was a little better, the overall result is negative, so I am happy with that. :) I go back for the second round of blood test in a few weeks. We'll see what that does to the numbers....

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Those numbers are excellent!!! I am so happy for you.
Wishing you all the best!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Mabythistime said:


> Got my results back.
> 
> NT: 1.94 (that I got at the time of the scan)
> DS: 1:5094
> 
> The other two tests were also great, but I cannot remember the actual figures. Baby is healthy and babies home is healthy too
> 
> I am so relieved and teary at the same time!

GREAT numbers!!! I know exactly how you feel. Smooth sailing from here. ;)


----------



## Sewergrrl

happy4three said:


> I just got my results over the phone.
> 
> NT was 1.75
> DS was 1:410
> Tisomy 18 was 1:5000
> 
> Although I was hoping the DS number was a little better, the overall result is negative, so I am happy with that. :) I go back for the second round of blood test in a few weeks. We'll see what that does to the numbers....

Those are great numbers too! What's done in the 2nd round of blood tests? I don't remember if I got tested 2 different times or not with my first.


----------

